# Found Rabies shot online, no RX, anyone try it???



## secuono (May 29, 2012)

Link to a website that can ship Rabies vaccination to my State, long list of where they can't though. 
Seems like you don't need a prescription! If that's true, with all the foxes and raccoons in my area, I'd love to get a vial or two for my cats, dogs & sheep. 
It doesn't mention horses, but I know people to vaccinate horses, why is there a different one for them?
Anyone try this website??

http://www.revivalanimal.com/Defensor-3.html


Here is the horse vac, ok for dogs and cats, but not sheep. I don't want to get two different bottles if I don't have to...
http://www.revivalanimal.com/Rabvac-3.html


----------



## redtailgal (May 29, 2012)

I dont recommend going this route.

You have no control over how the vaccine is to be shipped.  If it gets to hot.....you wont know. If its frozen......you wont know.  You'll have no idea how effective it is.

A vet's office has control and their vaccines are shipped in an appropriate manner.

Also, if you admin the vaccine yourself, the state will not honor it.  For any and all legal purposes, your animals will be considered unvaccinated.......leaving you at risk of being charged for the testing and preventative treatment to any humans that may be injured or disposal and replacement of any pet your animal may injure.

The rabies vaccine is pretty cheap usually........I'd suggest having it admin'ed by a vet and place in the proper state database for your and your animals protection.


----------



## secuono (May 29, 2012)

To have all my sheep and then horses done, it is NOT cheap. Vets will not do anything without an exam for each pet and again, NOT cheap. Nothing about it is cheap.
If the vet goes to pick up the vacs themselves and drives it home, then they know how it's handled. Otherwise, they have them shipped to them the same way anyone else would. 
My animals won't be biting anyone, no one is allowed on the property and all animals are secured and cannot get out, so that doesn't matter.


----------



## Roll farms (May 29, 2012)

Ditto what RTG said.  

Administer it to your hoof stock if you want, but giving it to your cats / dogs on your own is like not giving it at all in the eyes of the law.
Even if it's not likely to happen, the chance that the animal would have to be destroyed for testing if it did bite someone, isn't worth it to me.

I have 5 dogs and 3 barn cats and they all get their Rabies shots administered by the vet (I do their other vaccines myself)....
I have them come here and pay 1 farm call fee instead of several office visit charges.

I don't give the rabies vaccine to our hoofstock.


----------



## bonbean01 (May 29, 2012)

Red is correct about vaccines needing to be kept at the right temperature...plus it's true that when you vaccinate yourself, there is no proof that they had them.

When I lived in Ontario, I would drive 2 hours to Manitoba to buy vaccines for my horses, dogs and cats and also for friends (we took turns each year), and they stressed that I should bring a cooler to transport them back with not ice, but those cold paks for sprains, and a themometer in there to monitor that they stayed at the right temperature.

Saved us all a bundle, but there is no proof that they were given vaccines when you do it yourself.    

We took in a stray puppy that ended up on our porch on a windy rainy night, and she turned out to be a super sweetheart to us and our poodle, but a heck of a guard dog!!!  We keep her close to us at all times outside, but should she nip someone (and she might) we do have vet proof and tag that her shots are up to date.  She is tied in the shade when our sheep are grazing too and will alert us right away if something is amiss.  Should a stranger come by and touch us, she will bite...and she has her tag from the vet's showing she is vaccinated.

Just something to consider.


----------



## redtailgal (May 29, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> To have all my sheep and then horses done, it is NOT cheap. Vets will not do anything without an exam for each pet and again, NOT cheap. Nothing about it is cheap.
> If the vet goes to pick up the vacs themselves and drives it home, then they know how it's handled. Otherwise, they have them shipped to them the same way anyone else would.
> My animals won't be biting anyone, no one is allowed on the property and all animals are secured and cannot get out, so that doesn't matter.


In my area and where my sister lives in Virginia there are rabies clinics that will give the rabies vaccine without an exam for a flat rate of 8$.  The vast majority of vets around here also do not require an exam fee for a rabies shot.  This is also true in the Norfolk, VA beach area........I've helped my sister take in her dogs for their rabies where the shot without the exam was 10$.

Perhaps its different in  your area, I'd ake sure by point blank asking for a rabies vaccination without an exam.

And private vaccines being shipped just like commercial vaccines is a myth.......A reputable vet orders their vaccines from a pharmaceutical company, not a public retail business.  Retail sends their packages as cheaply as possible.  When the truck of pharmaceuticals comes into our office, they are carefully packaged to maintain the proper temperature and MARKED with the shipping time, so that when the product is unpacked and checked in (usually by me) it can be assured that it was shipped in a timely and safe manner.

The rabies vaccine is what Doc refers to as delicate.  If it goes above or below a certain temperature range, its just not effective.  Proper shipping and proper handling is a must.


----------



## elevan (May 29, 2012)

You also need to check your state laws.  For example - here in Ohio we can purchase it but it's illegal for us to administer it unless we're a vet.

eta:  If you look on Jeffer's website you'll see that VA isn't a restricted site.  They'll ship to you but I would about bet that you're like us and cannot administer it.



> Some states require that Rabies vaccines be given by a licensed veterinary professional. Many make it illegal to sell or buy. Some states, while not restricting the sale of the vaccine, refuse to recognize its validity unless administered by a professional. Please check your state and local laws before purchasing.


----------



## terri9630 (May 29, 2012)

Our local vet wont give any vaccines/shots without charging for an office visit AND exam.  He knows for 1 animal its usually cheaper to have him do it than to take time off and drive the 60 miles to the next city.  I take the day off and have them all done at once and drive the 60 miles.  Next closest vet isnt open on Saturdays.


----------



## redtailgal (May 30, 2012)

Anyone looking at this thread can check the rabies laws for their state here:

http://www.dogs4dogs.com/rabies-laws

Most states require that the vaccine be given by a vet, please check your state to be sure.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 30, 2012)

I have given other vaccines to the dogs (like the DHLPP) and as long as we keep the box/bag the vaccine came in, the vets will honor it. They're not thrilled about it, but they'll at least accept it.  Rabies has to be done by a vet here in MD, and there are clinics in each county at least once or twice a year.  Most are $5 per animal, any animal.  They also sometimes do other shots too.


----------



## redtailgal (May 30, 2012)

I do all my own shots, too, except for rabies.  I only do puppy shots, and choose not to vaccinate yearly, also with the exception of Rabies.  I peel the label off the bottle and stick it to an index card with the information from the dog.  I find this way easier for me to keep track of who got what and when.


----------



## PattySh (May 30, 2012)

Check your state laws. In Vt it is legal to vaccinate  farm animals &  feral cats  for rabies without having a vet present. Vets get their rabies vaccines(and other vaccines including regulated drugs) fedexed  exactly same as Jeffers ships (only  use the overnite with added icepac). I've seen them arrive many times while at my small animal vets. I just retired from breeding dogs for many years  and tho my pups were always vet checked I did always did 5way shots and they were recognized in every puppy I sold without exception as redoing them can harm a pup. I purchased thru Jeffers and never had a vaccine reaction nor a puppy with parvo/distemper ever. The vaccines always arrived cold with the exception of one late delivery which they replaced.  I sent home a medical record with the labels of the vaccines attached, dated administered and my signature. What is the chance of your sheep biting someone? Pretty nil. I would do the sheep for rabies their protection (keep your receipt and your labels). Have the vet do the dogs and cats as generally state required (my large animal vet does a rabies clinic here and includes them cheaper than my small animal vet). I used to do the horses for rabies, but the risk is small here, if your risk is high include them also. Rabies is generally given one year apart the first vaccine then every 3 years.


----------

